
Lessons on Aging Well, from a 105-Year-Old Cyclist - davidf18
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/08/well/move/lessons-on-aging-well-from-a-105-year-old-cyclist.html
======
davidf18
"...is more aerobically fit than most 50-year-olds — and _appears to be
getting even fitter as he ages_ , according to a revelatory new study of his
physiology..."

